# mijn soundblaster pci 64 (van creative) doet ut nie

## alberstom

mijn soundblaster pci 64 (van creative) doet ut nie

ik heb de destkop install gelezen maar ik weet niet welke ik moet kiezen 

bijv emu10k1 enzovoort

iemand die me ff kan helpen?

gentoo 1 distro to rule them all heheh dat vind ik wel kloppen  :Very Happy: 

ltrz

----------

## Supox

Wat het kiezen van chipsets betreftt, dan voor zijn in dit geval 2 oplossingen:

Google maar raak op soundblaster pci 64 +chipset en dergelijke. 

 Of je bent iets slimmer en realiseert je dat 

```
 cat /proc/pci | less 
```

een erg handige lijst teruggeeft met allerlei informatie van je, je raad het al, alle pci-apparatuur in je systeem. Uiteraard staat hier je geluidskaart ook tussen met als het goed is de naam van de chipset vermeld. 

----------

## biroed

Volgens mij kun je es1370 of 1371 gebruiken, het is dan handig om alle twee als module te compileren en te testen.

Zorg wel dat je als gebruiker tot de audio groep behoort, en dat je natuurlijk de modules laad...

----------

## JefP@@

 *biroed wrote:*   

> Volgens mij kun je es1370 of 1371 gebruiken, het is dan handig om alle twee als module te compileren en te testen.
> 
> Zorg wel dat je als gebruiker tot de audio groep behoort, en dat je natuurlijk de modules laad...

 

en dat je met een mixer je audio kanalen unmute  :Wink: 

heb vroeger ook eens zo'n ding gehad, ik dacht dat het met een es1371 chipset was, duno for sure anymore

Grtz

----------

## Andréas

 *JefP@@ wrote:*   

>  *biroed wrote:*   Volgens mij kun je es1370 of 1371 gebruiken, het is dan handig om alle twee als module te compileren en te testen.
> 
> Zorg wel dat je als gebruiker tot de audio groep behoort, en dat je natuurlijk de modules laad... 
> 
> en dat je met een mixer je audio kanalen unmute 
> ...

 

euh... de PCI64 is geen ES1370/71. Dat is de PCI128. Heb je al eens in je kernel gekeken of je daar iets in kunt vinden? Je zou ook alsa kunnen installeren, deze support hem in any case.  :Smile: 

----------

## biroed

```
Sound Blaster 64/PCI models are either ES1370 or ES1371 based
```

Dit staat in het help menu van de kernel

----------

## Andréas

 *biroed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Sound Blaster 64/PCI models are either ES1370 or ES1371 based
> ```
> ...

 

sorry, had geen kernelsources bij de hand dus kon het niet controleren.

je kunt deze als module meecompileren en modprobe es1370/71 (je kunt beide proberen) uitvoeren en dan met een simpel console mixertje (aumix gebruik ik altijd) de volumes zo instellen zoals jij dat lekker vind.

----------

